# Bad Exegesis of Acts 8



## Marrow Man

Am I being too harsh in stating that this is a particularly horrendous interpretation of the opening verses of Acts 8?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEmi_UHNo0Y&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Perry Noble on Multisite Church[/ame]


----------



## SolaSaint

Most definitely Eisegesis in seeker sensitive form.


----------



## JTB

Interpretation strained beyond the camel's fit,
Abandoned by reason, sense, wit.


----------



## smhbbag

By his own words, he has condemned himself. Talk about internal inconsistency.

Here are his exact words:

"If you're a pastor that actually walks out on stage and takes shots at another pastor in your community.....you need to repent before God....Why would a pastor do that? Either because [he is] insecure, or the anointing of God is leaving him and he knows it."

Well, Mr. Noble - you are taking continual shots at the REAL pastors in your community, and you need to heed your own advice and repent, because you never had the anointing of God and you know it.


----------



## Brian Withnell

More important is that he sets up a straw man as to what is wrong with his particular brand of preaching and the particulars of his reading into the passage what he wants to see is irrelevant to his not being a pastor to the flock.


----------



## Curt

Do you walk out onto a stage to preach? I don't.


----------



## ewenlin

Curt said:


> Do you walk out onto a stage to preach? I don't.



Good one!


----------



## (^^)Regin

Forgive my ignorance, is there a post on the board that will help me understand what is Multi-church? Or would wikipedias definition be enough?


----------



## smhbbag

It's not some fancy doctrine or term, by using it he only means multiple sites for meetings of the same church at the same time. So, the pastor would be preaching and the service conducted at one location, and the video of that service can be sent (live) to other buildings around the area. So you have many different local gatherings all hearing the same service and songs, and being members of the same church.


----------



## SolaSaint

smhbbag said:


> It's not some fancy doctrine or term, by using it he only means multiple sites for meetings of the same church at the same time. So, the pastor would be preaching and the service conducted at one location, and the video of that service can be sent (live) to other buildings around the area. So you have many different local gatherings all hearing the same service and songs, and being members of the same church.



I would almost bet that this guy gets his sermons from a program outside his church and is following guidelines set forth to bring the same message to the multi-sites.


----------



## jason d

smhbbag said:


> By his own words, he has condemned himself. Talk about internal inconsistency.
> 
> Here are his exact words:
> 
> "If you're a pastor that actually walks out on stage and takes shots at another pastor in your community.....you need to repent before God....Why would a pastor do that? Either because [he is] insecure, or the anointing of God is leaving him and he knows it."
> 
> Well, Mr. Noble - you are taking continual shots at the REAL pastors in your community, and you need to heed your own advice and repent, because you never had the anointing of God and you know it.





I thought this exact same thing when I saw this.

Ya this is definitely eisegesis


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

An even _more_ important topic is why Marrow Man is such a fan of Perry Noble that he posts all of his videos here for us!


----------



## rpavich

Classical Presbyterian said:


> An even _more_ important topic is why Marrow Man is such a fan of Perry Noble that he posts all of his videos here for us!


'
Plueezzeee....that was too funny!!


----------



## (^^)Regin

smhbbag said:


> It's not some fancy doctrine or term, by using it he only means multiple sites for meetings of the same church at the same time. So, the pastor would be preaching and the service conducted at one location, and the video of that service can be sent (live) to other buildings around the area. So you have many different local gatherings all hearing the same service and songs, and being members of the same church.



Thank you for the reply.... hmm this is interesting, it reminds me of Micheal Jackson's funeral for some strange reason.......


----------



## SolaScriptura

Who is Perry Noble?

I'd rather have Alton Brown's Good Eats broadcast on a wall on Sunday morning than one of Perry Noble's sermons.


----------



## JonathanHunt

the eyes... the wide, staring, scary eyes. they get me every time.


----------



## rpavich

I believe someone here said that he looks like he just woke up and came to church, and that he still lives in his parents basement.


----------



## reformedminister

Several years ago when I was in another denomination I had a pastor friend who had a multi-site church. They were one church in two locations. Their main reason to do this was two-fold: one was to reach more people with two locations, the other was that the first site was the original church that had a traditional service, and the new site offered a contemporary service. At the time the only thing that bothered me was I felt my friend was caught up in marketing strategies to get the church to grow. I have not really thought about the multi-site idea again until this past week when there was a television commercial for the largest church in our area. The new site has already had some services but their "opening Sunday" is this weekend. The preaching has been broadcasted from the main church onto television screens. The new site does have it's own pastor but I am not sure how much preaching he is actually going to do. Last week they had over one thousand people attend the "new site" in three different Sunday morning services. While it sounds great that all those people have shown up, something about this just doesn't smell right!


----------



## Marrow Man

> I believe someone here said that he looks like he just woke up and came to church, and that he still lives in his parents basement.



I would be the one responsible for such a statement.



> An even more important topic is why Marrow Man is such a fan of Perry Noble that he posts all of his videos here for us!



He has lured away a couple of families from a former church of ours to NewSpring. So, it's personal.


----------



## Matthew1034

Is this guy a comedian?


----------



## Marrow Man

Matthew1034 said:


> Is this guy a comedian?



I think he's a frustrated comedian. Seriously.


----------



## Megan Mozart

I still can't help but think when I see stuff like this... Isn't the point of preaching to talk about Christ?


----------



## Rich Koster

This is about the 4th video clip of him I looked at. With the info I have, I'd put him on a variety show, not behind a pulpit.


----------



## Mark Hettler

smhbbag said:


> It's not some fancy doctrine or term, by using it he only means multiple sites for meetings of the same church at the same time. So, the pastor would be preaching and the service conducted at one location, and the video of that service can be sent (live) to other buildings around the area. So you have many different local gatherings all hearing the same service and songs, and being members of the same church.



If that's the case, then Perry Noble is completely wrong to say Acts 8 refers to a multi-site church. In Acts 8 there was a different preacher at each site.


----------



## au5t1n

He's right that a pastor shouldn't get up on stage and criticize other pastors...A pastor shouldn't get up on stage at all. 

-----Added 9/19/2009 at 12:36:05 EST-----

These stage churches get on my nerves. The "pastor" and the musicians deliver the service TO the congregation, who might as well be eating popcorn. It is supposed to be the congregation corporately worshipping God (under the leadership of elders, of course).


----------



## KSon

Perry's m.o. is to justify the oddities of his ministry by making those who disagree with them feel guilty and inadequate, often by the type of exegesis displayed on the video. Quite a shepherd indeed!


----------



## Michael Doyle

That...is awful. I pray the Lord would grant Perry repentance that leads to salvation if he is not a brother and if he is, the Lord would bring correction upon him.


----------



## D. Paul

Marrow Man said:


> An even more important topic is why Marrow Man is such a fan of Perry Noble that he posts all of his videos here for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has lured away a couple of families from a former church of ours to NewSpring. So, it's personal.
Click to expand...


I was going to make light of the first quote, it being tongue-in-cheek I'm sure, but since it's painfully personal for you Marrow Man, you're right. It (the Perry Noble lure) is not even close to being funny.


----------



## Marrow Man

D. Paul said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An even more important topic is why Marrow Man is such a fan of Perry Noble that he posts all of his videos here for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has lured away a couple of families from a former church of ours to NewSpring. So, it's personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to make light of the first quote, it being tongue-in-cheek I'm sure, but since it's painfully personal for you Marrow Man, you're right. It (the Perry Noble lure) is not even close to being funny.
Click to expand...


You are correct, but no offense would have been taken either, friend.


----------

